# Favorite iPhone Apps



## Blake Bowden (Feb 21, 2011)

Some of my favs...

*Misc*

Google Mobile App-Free
Network Benchmark-Free
Appzilla-$.99
Google Translate-Free
Allrecipies-Free
Vlingo-Free
Coverage-$1.99
Word Lens-$9.99
Groupon-Free
Help Call-$.99

*Entertainment*

Hulu Plus-Requires Subscription
IMDB-Free
Flixter W/Rotten Tomatoes-Free
Netflix-Requires Subscription
IntoNow-Free

*Freemasonry*

Masons of Texas (Of course!)-Free
California Freemason-Free
Masonic Traveler-$7.99

*Games*

GameBox2-$.99
Duke Nukem 3D-$.99
Angry Birds-$.99
Need for Speed Undercover-$4.99
Street Fighter IV-$4.99

*Music*

Pandora-Free
iheartradio-Free
SoundHound-Free
Audio Galaxy-Free

*News*

CNET News-Free
Al Jazeera-Free
DemocracyNOW!-Free

*Reference*

Audible-Free
Howcast-Free
Manual for the United States-$2.99
TED Mobile-Free

*Travel*

Tour Wrist-Free
Time Shutter San Francisco-Free
Where-Free


----------



## Martin O (Feb 21, 2011)

Apps I use every day

Global War - free
Facebook - free
Free RSS - free (duh)
Kindle - free
Netflix - subscription
Hulu plus - subscription
Masons of Texas- naturally


----------



## Preston DuBose (Feb 22, 2011)

*Free*
Fastdial
Craigsphone (Craig's List)
Facebook
TweetDeck
Pandora
AroundMe
ShopShop
ScanLife
Masons of Texas (of course)

*Fee*
Hipstamtic (photography) 
Weatherbug elite
Words with Friends (there's also a free version)
Angry Birds
pricecheckah


----------



## Bogey08 (Mar 20, 2011)

Trapster
Talking Larry
Pandora
Dragon Dictation
Feedler RSS
Sound Effects
Wanderlust
Voice Memo
Skype

Just to mention a few...


----------



## SWATFrog (Apr 9, 2011)

Bogey08 said:
			
		

> Trapster
> Talking Larry
> Pandora
> Dragon Dictation
> ...



Those are some good ones. I had to dump a couple of those recently though.
1.Pandora is awesome by but now they ate being investigated for selling our information. 
2. Wunderlist was good. I left 2to for it but went back cause even though 2to is bloated, I still need some features wanderlust doesn't have. 
3. I like getting on Trapster and putting fake radar spots in locations I receive where I receive citizen complaints of speeder. Plus a bunch of others spots. Lets be honest, none of those plot a cop apps work. I move way to often. Plus they have to run in the background and who really leaves apps running all the time?

Mine today are:
1. Policeone- for news
2. Ireconcile- best finance app I've used. 
3. 360 browser- firefox sync
4. Tech Junkie- has all my favorite cnet, life hacker, zdnet, tuaw, and many more in one. 
5. ebook, google, amazon book apps
6. Wattpad books undiscovered writers put their free work plus some of the usuals. You can rate and write reviews on the books too. 
7. I'm still up in the air on if I like the free evernote or the free onenote more. 
Most uses in a day app:
1. 2do
3. Group text


----------



## Beathard (Apr 9, 2011)

Keeper - a secure info tool
Shazzam - music recognition tool
Gun Bros - shooting arcade game
Dragon Dictation - converts speech to text
Pandora - Radio
5-0 Radio - police scanner
Tower Madness - arcade alien game
TX Crime Search - background checker
Masonic Traveler US
and Masons of Texas


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 9, 2011)

Beathard said:
			
		

> Shazzam - music recognition tool



You should try Sound Hound.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 9, 2011)

That's a winner!  It can even pick up tunes from humming.


----------

